# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  góp ý dùm em với các bác ơi

## viet tran

rm đang thắc mắc về 2 con spindle này.con makec thì rẻ hơn nhưng không có điều chỉnh tốc độ và ồn hơn ( đặc biệt là collet 6.35 mm nhưng em cần gắn vào mũi dao khắc chỉ có 6mm thui).còn spindle thì im giá cao hơn xài được mũi 6mm.
không biết con nào sử dụng tốt hơn và ít kêu nữ. mong các bác góp . thánks các bác nhá

----------


## cnclaivung

voz cho spinl 1 phiếu, chắc ăn như bắp, matec ồn chịu hok nỗi, sài dao lại khó khăn lém bác ợ

----------


## viet tran

> voz cho spinl 1 phiếu, chắc ăn như bắp, matec ồn chịu hok nỗi, sài dao lại khó khăn lém bác ợ


dạ đúng rồi bác ah.em em tìm kiếm cái côllet 6mm để gắn vào dao khắ,mà tìm không được.hic gặp em mua mấy mũi dao bên Cty Thành Long hết mấy cái,giờ để chờ thời thui.

----------


## Nam CNC

6.35 hạ xuống 6mm, uống 1 lon bia , lấy cái vỏ lon cuộn tròn kẹp vào chính xác khỏi nghĩ ngợi.

----------

viet tran

----------


## ít nói

> 6.35 hạ xuống 6mm, uống 1 lon bia , lấy cái vỏ lon cuộn tròn kẹp vào chính xác khỏi nghĩ ngợi.


trình độ làm máy cnc cao hay thấp phụ thuộc vào việc uống bao nhiêu lon bia. Mới tiếp bạn ngoài bắc vô thăm nha

----------


## viet tran

> 6.35 hạ xuống 6mm, uống 1 lon bia , lấy cái vỏ lon cuộn tròn kẹp vào chính xác khỏi nghĩ ngợi.


em cảm ơn bác nhá em sẽ làm thử xem vì sợ dao nó đảo không đồng tâm không bác

----------


## nhatson

collet er11 <> 6mm mà ko kím ra ah?

b.r

----------

viet tran

----------


## viet tran

> collet er11 <> 6mm mà ko kím ra ah?
> 
> b.r


dạ sao gắn vào máy phay router được hả bác

----------


## cnclaivung

hiện tại bác đang sai matec à, vậy thì hơi khó ăn tý, nhờ ông Nam spin độ cho cái colet 6,35 mới được. vì matec noài chuẩn 6m mà, đúc vô bay lũng ruột bác ợ

----------


## viet tran

bởi vậy em sợ nó bayđó bác. Con spindle 500w phay nhôm được không mấy bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

em có chơi theo cách này nè, bác lấy cái colet của matec ra , kiếm cái eto kẹp lại , lấy giấy nhám nhật, quấn vô cái mũi khoan 4 li, chỉnh mấy khoan chậm lại, ( chịu khó mài sắt có ngày nên xà beng bac ạ ) đúc vô kiểu xoáy suppap hon đa, ra tới rà lui một hồi là ok

----------


## viet tran

bác chỉ cách dã man quá. kâka nhưng em đang dùng 6mm cho dao khắc cnc mà chứ đâu phải muốn cho côlet rộng ra đâu bác. bác hiểu nhầm ý em rồi đó

----------


## racing boy

mấy con con makec này, hoặc máy soi to 1200w hạ áp xuống khoảng 120v rồi nắn ra một chiều tụ dung lượng lớn một tí chạy khoẻ ngon thôi rồi nun, con spinde kia ko có cửa nun

----------

viet tran

----------


## viet tran

vậy hả bác. bác hướng dẫn kỹ về cách làm cho em đi bác.thánks bác

----------


## cnclaivung

> mấy con con makec này, hoặc máy soi to 1200w hạ áp xuống khoảng 120v rồi nắn ra một chiều tụ dung lượng lớn một tí chạy khoẻ ngon thôi rồi nun, con spinde kia ko có cửa nun


bác ơi, hướng dẩn em cái vụ ni bác hở. em kết vụ ni rồi, ăn nhôm nhé bác

----------

